# another sizing question Look 361



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

I've found a used Look 361 in a size 57 and it's for a friend of mine. He's 6'1" Do you think this is too big of a frame? Even if it's a little big I'm thinking it might be worth putting on a shorter stem to suit him cus it's a great deal. 

On another note: My used 281 frame recently arrived in the mail, I just got a fork for it on e-bay. It's a size 51... a little small for me but nothing that a 11cm stem can't fix. Once I've got it built up I'll post pics. Thanks Dave and the rest for your advice.


----------



## look_kg_361 (Apr 21, 2005)

Not at all, I am also 6'1"and riding my kg361 size 60 (long legs and short stem)


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Too big? I would think the opposite, if anything. I had a 361 and I'm 6'. It was a 57. Fit me great.


----------



## look_kg_361 (Apr 21, 2005)

Fits me perfect because of my long legs and my arms are straiten when I hold them on top of my shifters.


----------



## innatehealer (Nov 30, 2004)

*great!*

thanks for the feedback. I appreciate it.


----------

